# Sighting in .22--What distance?



## PoultryMan (Jan 1, 2019)

Was lucky enough to get a Ruger 10/22 for Christmas.  Going to be my main squirrel gun.

What yardage should I zero the gun in at?


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 1, 2019)

i sight in all my rifles at 25 yards.  for larger calibers, a 25 yard zero is the same as a 200 yard zero, in general.  most of my harvests are around 25 to 35 yards for all game.  i dont have many set ups that are long shots.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2019)

Pick what’s best for you at the range you will likely be shooting most.



          Zero range...Muzzle...25 yards...50 yards...75 yards...100 yards

25 yds...........-1.5..........+/-0...........-0.06........-1.89.........-5.59
50 yds...........-1.5..........-0.01..........+/-0.........-1.80.........-5.47
75 yds...........-1.5..........+0.59.........+1.19.......+/-0..........-3.10
100yds..........-1.5..........+1.38.........+2.76.......+2.33........+/-0


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jan 2, 2019)

I did my 10/22 at 35 yards. They can go as high as they want to but I can still gettem.


----------



## bigfatboy (Jan 2, 2019)

I zero mine at 70yds so your good for a head shot 5-70yds.


----------



## Stroker (Jan 2, 2019)

50 yards for all my .22's.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 2, 2019)

Nikon has a chart that lists alot of info on such. It is called spoton..or spot on. It lists most ammo !! To me, tbe ammo you are shooting makes a big difference.  I have found that when I find a ammo the rifle "likes", I stick with it ! I have found my 10-22s like CCI standard velocity, while my bolt rifles will shoot the high velocity stuff ok. I didn't see anybody mention trying different types of rounds, but IMO, it does matter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 2, 2019)

Usually, at whatever distance I expect to be using it the most.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 3, 2019)

I zero my .22 lr at 50. .22 wmr  at 75. 

Congrats on your new .22


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Jan 3, 2019)

when the Easter stuff comes out at Walmart but some of them yellow peeps,they  make good targets, if you can hit them at 50 yards you can hit a squirrel.


----------



## FOLES55 (Jan 3, 2019)

Look at gundata ballistics calculator for help


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 3, 2019)

Has anyone suggested 40 yds yet.


----------



## cotton top (Feb 2, 2019)

I like about  40 yrds.myself, seems like l can stay on a squirrel sized target a little bit better if it's feeding in a very high tree. Jus my 2 cents  ,cotton top


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 3, 2019)

For hunting small game I believe in a zero at the range you expect to be shooting.



willie1971 said:


> i sight in all my rifles at 25 yards.  for larger calibers, a 25 yard zero is the same as a 200 yard zero, in general.



This is very roughly true but please, if you are an inexperienced hunter, at least shoot the rifle at 100 and 200 yards to see where it is hitting.   A half inch error at 25 yards is much larger at 100 or 200.


----------



## GreenPig (Mar 24, 2019)

I sight 22 lr's in at 50 yards and click up or down depending on the range.


----------

